# Strange maiden mare



## Sandravm (May 3, 2013)

Hope you can help me.

I have a miniature maiden mare, now 315 days.

Her name is Poppy, she's 4 years old and bred to an cremello stallion.

Her udder is not so very big yet, but never got smaller, even when she' all day outside. It's hard and it's difficult to extract some milk of it. The Calcium level is already 3 days very high (highest on my testingstrip). PH is a little bit lower than 8, so still has to go down.

Her temperature was first 37,7°C and is since two days always something around 37,1°C. According to the testbook, she should already had her foal.

Here some photo's:



















What do you think? Is she close of not? Is the low temperature bad?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery



Your Poppy is gorgeous and looks very close to foaling. Her nipples could point down more but her being a maiden she could do this after foaling. Keep a close eye on her from now on as she will probably need your help. What is your set up? Is someone with her during the day and how are you watching her at night? We advice that you should move into the barn when the mare looks this close. Take a chair and sit quietly outside her stall so that you are there and ready once she starts to foal. The same goes during the day, is her paddock close to the house?

How far is your vet and have you warned him/her of an immanent birth? Is your foaling kit ready? Check out our pinned thread on what you will need.

Enough questions for now. lol

Renee


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery!!! Poppy is a beautiful mare, and we are so glad you have brought her here!!

As a maiden, the first thing to remember is she will probably not show us all the "normal" foaling signs. So, from what I'm seeing, she's nicely elongated, looking pretty slat-sided (so it appears baby is in position), and she is carrying that baby high and up tight -- which most maidens do, but baby is "forward of center" and looks to be in the "go" position.

As to her udder, she is filling, and could foal without filling anymore, as some maidens just don't produce a "full" udder, but foal and the udder fills with the foaling. So, in a "perfect" world, we would like to see her fill her udder a bit more, and get those nipples separated and pointing straight down. I would hope, that since she's started filling her udder, she will continue to over the next couple of days, but there is no guarantee.

But with all the signs she's showing right now -- you should not leave this mare unattended. She is past her "300" mark, so your foal is perfectly ready to be born.

Is someone going to be with her from now on? Remember, checking on her at LEAST every 10-15 minutes is essential, and at her stage it's VERY important she be watched at all times. We encourage all to sleep in the barn at this stage, as a very few minutes can make the difference in getting a healthy baby to the ground. These miniatures are notorious for babies not getting out of the sack, and usually need some assistance in that department, so we STRESS that she be watched VERY carefully. A baby left in the sack will be gone in 6 minutes without assistance, so please have someone with her.

She is beautiful, and we are very anxious to see what little present she's holding for you. Again WELCOME, and please ask any questions you have, as we are here to help in any way we can.

Is she on cam? where we could help watch her for you?


----------



## Sandravm (May 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your answers.

First I'm going to give a little more information.

The paddock and the barn are next to our house. She's already under camera at night and wearing a birth alarm.(which calls on your cell phone). The foaling kit is ready too.

I never leave her unattended, except the 10 minutes a day to pick my children up from school.

She's our second miniature mare to have a foal. The last one was a maiden mare too, but she followed the textbook completely, so that was very nice.

But it seems like she never gave the book to Poppy.

Would there be a chance that she'll go this weekend?


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Sandravm said:


> Would there be a chance that she'll go this weekend?


If only we knew ! She looks like she could go and as Diane said she has reahed the 300 day goal so if she wants to she could but you had better see what she thinks of the idea, try telling her you have better things to do





These mares can be all over the place, we had Toffee foal the other day with no real signs of being ready then PAM in the middle of the day she popped it out without even going down hardly, then there is Summer that has looked and tested ready for days



Sorry not much help but we can only say what we see the rest is up to them.

They say that the foal chooses the day and the mare chooses the time.


----------



## targetsmom (May 3, 2013)

I just saw the title "strange maiden mare" and felt I needed to point out how redundant that is. Maiden mares ARE strange.... ask any of us who either had one foal totally unexpectedly (saw that on FB) or are waiting forever when all the signs are there. (Toffee is our mare that foaled Wednesday, mostly standing up, and nowhere near ready 14 hrs earlier.)


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 3, 2013)

You ought to check out my "strange maiden mare", Sadie the Yo-Yo! That being said, she can go now or 45 days from now, even looking ready. Hopefully, your mare hasn't been bouncing back and forth on her vulva, colostrum, and baby position. Hopefully, she's been just steadily getting more elongated and soft in the hind end. I wish you the best and hopefully, your girl will go sooner than later! And yes, they really can pop one out with no warning in less than 15 minutes. Mine, however, is doing everything she can to stay pregnant...


----------



## Sandravm (May 3, 2013)

She's now back in the stable.

I really hope that she will go only in the right direction. Her PH level was this evening a little bit lower, so hopefully it will continue in that direction.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2013)

I think she still has a little while to go - 315 days is quite early for a maiden mare and, if she is following the book then she will have to position this baby a little more to give her more of a slab sided look (even allowing for the tight maiden tummy), plus her udder needs to gain a bit and her hooha will elongate a bit more and get puffier, and that ph should drop to the low 6's. Most maidens go to 330 - 340 days, although many this year have been hitting the 350's!

But that is if she goes by the book and being a maiden she could be writing her own 'book'! LOL!! Guess we shall all have to wait and see.



But it sounds as though you are well and truely ready for this new little one to arrive, so well done you. I hope she goes soon for you!


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

DITTO the above -- and I'm so pleased that you are watching her so carefully. These maidens just don't always give us a "warning" by showing the "proper signs" -- some just don't like to READ ! But we'll hope she fills her udder a bit more, and gets baby in the full "GO" position!!

Good job YOU for being so attentive!!


----------



## Sandravm (May 6, 2013)

We are still waiting.

PH level stays at 7.6. Calcium is very high. Temperature is nu 37,3° and came from 37,5° this morning. Udder is getting bigger and backdoor is very soften.

Today she was sweating, hard breeding, moving her tail a lot and didn't like any company. Gave a few times fals alarm. I put her in the stable.

Now she seems very calm. Yesterday evening she had a period like that too.

We will see what tonight brings.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

My mare gave so many false alarms that I was getting to where I was starting to not believe her. She also went on like that for a full 60 days. However, when she foaled, she never rolled. She barely even kicked at her tummy. She was extremely calm. Her warning was waxing 4 hrs prior and pooping 3x in 5 min before laying down to push. Do you have a baby monitor that you could put in her stall? It was the only thing that gave me sanity. That's how I knew she had pooped. It was a great comfort especially at night, though it took me a couple nights to get used to it. One with a video and sound is ideal. I kick myself for not getting one.

The biggest frustration I had was self-inflicted. Thinking that she could go "any minute now". Yes, she could, and she did, but it was when she was ready. I hope that you are able to take a relaxed approach while preparing yourself and reading all you can about delivery and post-delivery. (I made the mistake of forgetting to read what to do AFTER baby was born!) I had to read the book while watching baby trying to stand to know how long I had before I needed to worry! Ooops!

We're hear for you! For your sanity, support, and cheering! How's she doing?


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update, can we have a new hooha and udder pic when you have time please


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

I agree, the mare that foaled last night for us was testing at 6.4 and the teats were full of milk so it was easy to extract. The only other clue was how irritated she was earlier in the day that there were workers outside her stall. So she waited until 9:30 pm, pawed and circled a little, then laid down and had it. No rolling, she didn't even break a sweat! These mares!


----------



## SummerTime (May 6, 2013)

Welcome! I also had a month long adventure with my maiden mare. The sweet Aunties on here were so very helpful, so you came to the right place!

Your mare is just beautiful! I can't wait to see what color the foal will be, Please keep us updated!!

Mindy


----------



## targetsmom (May 6, 2013)

Just realized that our maiden mare foaled about 3 hours after my earlier post on this thread! Her udder had been full for about 3 weeks and tight and warm for several days and then she waxed right after that post! She gave us about a 20 minute warning that she was ready to foal, by pawing, circling, lying down etc. This was very kind of her as it allowed my hubby to skip a meeting and take photos during the birth..


----------



## Sandravm (May 7, 2013)

Today she was very quiet.

here are the new photos:
















PH level is still something above 7 this evening.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

She is progressing nicely, she needs to do a little more shopping and her hooha needs to relax more though. All is going in the right direction


----------



## Sandravm (May 8, 2013)

Is it normal that the baby keeps moving like crazy in the belly? At one moment, it was moving so wild that mum looked scared.

I' think she has been laying down this night for several hours. Giving at least 10 fals alarms. Don't know if it came from pulling her head up of standing up and going down.

Her milk seems to get claudy. PH seems to get lower, but not yet there.

The backdoor is more relaxed if I don't tough her tale.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

My mare's baby was in position one moment, out the next. Her hooha would relax when she was in position, but then tighten back up when baby was out of position. Sometimes, it would move like crazy and other times it was a couple days with movement just once in a blue moon. Momma moved around less as the belly got bigger too. I hope that helps.

Your mare looks like she will have more development to the udder still as nipples aren't facing straight down.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

All sounds normal to me


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

Normal to me too!!! She's doing very well!!


----------



## Sandravm (May 9, 2013)

Today was again a very calm day. Everything seems to be the same.

Have you ever had a horse that had her foal when the PH level was not down around 6.4 ?


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Some mares can drop very fast, a mare here a week or so ago dropped in four hours and foaled. You need to look at the whole picture, her vulva should change colour from pink/salmon to dark red, her tummy will drop into a "V" and move forward and her hooha will get longer and swell.

Hope this helps



How about posting a few more pics


----------



## Sandravm (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to do that right away.


----------



## Sandravm (May 9, 2013)

Here they are. She was just relaxing.

























She has been whole day outside.

What do you think?

She's now on day 321.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

She looks just about ready to foal to me - could be very soon or maybe a few more days. Notice that her nipples are beginning to separate now from your last pictures, so she's moving forward perfectly.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

I agree Anna, her hooha and tummy look perfect and her udder is coming on wonderfully. You are in the last stretch now so keep a close eye on her


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

ALL very positive changes!!! Looking good!


----------



## Sandravm (May 10, 2013)

Yesterday evening her temperature was 37,7°C and this morning and now 36,9°C.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 11, 2013)

How's she doing?


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Any updates??


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 11, 2013)

We had a mare this year that stayed at 7.6, even three hours before foaling. She could have dropped after that, but that was the last time we checked her. When we went in to monitor her foaling, she stood up after giving birth and she had wax on her teats. Things can happen very fast!


----------



## Sandravm (May 11, 2013)

Still no foal yet. Last night she was very quiet and this whole day too.

PH is still around 7.2. The nipples seems to come more out, and milk is not clear anymore. It's not white either.

We will see what tonight brings.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like she's moving forward. Her pH is low enough it could drop suddenly and it sounds like she's doing just fine.


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2013)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Sandravm (May 12, 2013)

She still the same. Now she's outside, but don't like any company at all. Will make new photos tonight.


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Sandravm (May 13, 2013)

Here are the photos.
















Last night she gave quiet a few times fals alarm. The foal was moving sometimes very wild and she was rolling a few times too.

We will see what today brings.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

I'm really thinking that since she's started her udder, she will continue to fill more, so I'm thinking she has a little bit more to go before she's ready. How about a picture from the back looking down her sides? Maybe that will show us more how baby is riding.


----------



## Sandravm (May 13, 2013)

Do these photos give a better idea? Milk is coming much more easy and is sticky. She's very hungry at the moment, for everything except hay.

She's now 325 days. I really hope she will foal before this weekend. Have two family parties which I don't like to miss. My grandparents have their 60th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

The pics are great thanks, unless she pulls a fast one I would think she has a few more days to go as her udder isn't ready.


----------



## Sandravm (May 14, 2013)

New update from this evening:


----------



## Sandravm (May 15, 2013)

Does anybody knows a simple program to get the camera on the internet? I can attach it to a computer and have internet there.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Ustream is free and works well.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

How is she looking today? Have you looked inside her vulva to see what colour it is?


----------



## Sandravm (May 15, 2013)

thanks a lot.

Inside it was pink. Just had an alarm. I think she was rolling now, because stood already when i was at the screen.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Good luck getting her on line. We would love to help you watch her during the night.


----------



## Sandravm (May 17, 2013)

Today is day 329.

Udder seems to be bigger. Temperature low today. 36,9 in the morning en 37,1 just now.

Hoepla pink, but has a red part on it. Not back but in front, so I think she was to wild rubbing her but.


----------



## Sandravm (May 20, 2013)

Not much difference the last couple of days. We're now day 332.

Udder seems to get bigger, that's all. We keep on waiting.....


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 23, 2013)

We're rooting for ya!


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Keep us posted and share a picture or two with us!


----------



## Sandravm (May 23, 2013)

What can I say. Still no foal yet.

Today is day 335.

Here some new photos:





















PH test is getting a little more down, not much, but seems to look more orange then pink and needs to go to yellow.

She was very calm today. No alarm for a whole day in the stable. That's new.

The weather is very bad here in Belgium. It's very cold for Mai, and almost no sunshine, with a lot of rain.

Here foal will be our first AMHA foal to be born here. I'm curious to see what it will look like. The father is a cremello stallion, a grandson of Buckeroo. The stallion has also splash.

Next year she may have a date with our own stallion.






But first, we will have to wait for this little baby.


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Oh, I'm extra excited now! I love the dilutes and you're gonna' have one!!! Can't wait to see this little one!

Your boy is VERY handsome!! Should be a really nice pairing for next year!


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

wow she is looking soooooo close



hang in there cos baby will be here soon



Do you have any pics of daddy or can you give us his full name so we can look him up





You stallion is very handsome and such wonderful markings





I know what you mean about the crazy weather, we have had so much rain here in Italy it is crazy. I still have to wear a jacket which is totally weird for May, normally we are baking by now


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Oh yes, full names of momma and daddy would be wonderful! I love looking them up!

She is looking very close with that udder really moving ahead -- and looks great!


----------



## Sandravm (May 24, 2013)

Moma is "Find Me Colour" AMHA registered and born in the UK.

http://users.telenet.be/windrosesminiaturehorses/poppy.htm

Daddy is Glasses Shareef

http://www.starlightstables.be/Shareef.html

Our own stallion is Oasis XS Perfectly Gone Wild, a son of Willow Creeks Dancers Perfecta.

The weather is here nuts too. We have temperatures around 10°C. Normally we have something around 22°C, now we still wear our winter clothes.


----------



## Sandravm (May 24, 2013)

What do you mean with very close. Next couple of days or next week.

Tomorrow it's full moon.


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Mother and Father are both gorgeous, I can't wait to see this baby





She still needs to get a bit more udder but with her being a maiden she could foal without a full udder. It won't be long now so keep testing her milk and remember that it can drop fast so check a couple of times a day


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2013)

Love the pictures of her and your stallion, plus excited to see what she produces this time from the cremello! She looks pretty close to me as well, although, being a maiden, she could choose to take her time. What sort of night checks are you doing at the moment, and yes watch out for that ph to drop quite quickly as it often can. Will she let you check the colour inside her vulva? This is another way to get a good sign that she is near/going to foal.

Dont talk to me about strange weather! Here in Wales, UK we went from freezing cold not long ago to some lovely warm weather a couple of weeks ago to the last three days of rain, hail and very strong winds - with the odd glimmer of sun once or twice during the day!!

Do remember that plenty of outside exercise time is essential for pregnant mares, so even if the weather is not that good, she does need to get out on a daily basis especially as she may need to roll quite a lot to help get that baby into the perfect delivery position.






Keep those pictures coming - she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Sandravm (May 24, 2013)

She wearing a birth alarm and stands under camera.

I can check the colour of her vulga, it's still pink.

All our horses get out everyday except when it's raining whole the day, as yesterday. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.

She has now a very large stable in which she can roll very easily.


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Okay, I'm looking but can't find.....so where are you from?

She's looking so good, and things can certainly be up and down with a maiden, but appreciate you sharing the pictures so we can watch her!


----------



## Sandravm (May 24, 2013)

I live in Belgium, Europe.

With AMHA she's just called "Find Me Colour". My husband is registered as the owner.


----------



##  (May 24, 2013)

Oh, wonderful!!! I'll be looking her up for sure!


----------



## Sandravm (May 26, 2013)

Yesterday I saw the milktest go a little down, and this morning it's orange and at 9 am, the foal was born.

A very beautifull, long leggy palomino colt, with some white feet, I think. Everything went very easy and Poppy is a great mother.


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

*






CONGRATULATIONS* He is just adorable, you must be over the moon happy


----------



## Sandravm (May 26, 2013)

I am. I'm completely happy with this little boy!


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What a gorgeous little boy!!! Oh......and lots more pictures are required of this healthy little one! Just so handsome -- and glad all things went so well!!


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

I meant to post about her last night, but wound up getting home late!

She's really done her ancestry proud with this beautiful little one.

She has some wonderful LTD breeding, with a long line of very well known foundation lines, including Sonrisas Hajel, Shredder, Gold Melody Boy, Roan Ranger, Flying W Farms and:

_*Magic Man of LTDs / LTDs Magic Man - 19 times a National Champion:*_

2001 AMHR Reserve National Champion Get of Sire (A)
2000 AMHA National Champion AOTE Country Pleasure Driving
2000 AMHA National Champion Amateur Country Pleasure Driving Level 2
2000 AMHA National Champion Best Matched Pair
2000 AMHR National Champion Open Hunter (A)
2000 AMHR Reserve National Champion Get of Sire (A)
2000 AMHR Reserve National Champion Open Versatility (A)
1999 AMHR National Champion Amateur Versatility (A)
1999 AMHR Reserve National Champion Open Versatility (A)
1999 PtHA National Champion Ideal Pinto Pleasure Driving (A)
1999 PtHA Reserve National Champion Pleasure Driving (A)
1998 PtHA National Champion Ideal Pinto Pleasure Driving (A)
1997 AMHR National Champion Get of Sire (A/B)
1996 PtHA Reserve National Champion Pleasure Driving (A)
1996 AMHR Reserve National Champion Get of Sire (A/B)
1996 PtHA Champion 32-34” Stallion
1996 PtHA Reserve Grand National Champion Senior Stallion (A)
1995 AMHR Reserve National Champion Multi-Color Stallion (A)
1993 AMHR Reserve National Champion Multi-Color Stallion (A)

*and her grandsire:*

*Magic Mans Grand Slam - 21 times National or Reserve National Champion and 2004 AMHR Miniature Performance Horse of the Year*


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Any more pictures of that handsome little man?

Here are mom and dad's full pedigrees just in case you don't have access to the background generations.

Color.pdf

Shareef.PDF


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Great work Diane



wow what very impressive heritage. This is one very special colt.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! What a gorgeous and very handsome little fella!! You must be over the moon!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! And well done to Poppy!!








Keep those pictures coming please!!

By the way dont forget to unbraid her tail - baby can get a nasty whack from a braided tail, actually, by now you have probably done this anyway but couldn't help pointing it out, more for the info for the less experienced owners reading this.


----------



## Sandravm (May 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for the full pedigrees. I don't have acces to it.





Would it be possible to check our own stallion too? His name: Oasis XS Perfectly Gone Wild, and is registered on my name with AMHA and AMHR.

I'll post some more photos tonight.


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

The AMHA pedigree is the most complete and easier to read, since AMHR only shows a few generations at a time, so I'm showing this one, unless you need the AMHR number informaiton. Let me know.

Your stallion also has some incredible breeding from some wonderful foundation lines! I hope you will share some of his offspring pictures, too!.

Gone Wild.pdf


----------



## Sandravm (May 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for looking him up for me.

Here are some new photos of our little guy. My daughter named him Spirit, from the movie.


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Ahhh he is just adorable



What about a show name? with parents like his he will need an important show name


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2013)

What a handsome little man - thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Sandravm (May 29, 2013)

His full name is going to be: Windroses Shareefs Find Me Spirit.





I'm going to find out how to fill in every document for the AMHA. Never done that before.

If everything goes wel, maybe we will have to wait for a foal of my other mare.


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Fabulous name



Exciting stuff about your other mare



who is it? can we see a pic please


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Sandravm said:


> His full name is going to be: Windroses Shareefs Find Me Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very easy, everything is on line. But if you need any help -- we're here, and I've filled in many a form!

Georgeous pictures -- he's beautiful!


----------



## Sandravm (May 29, 2013)

Our other mare is Snowy Black, she's Belgian registered and a black appy - falabella mix.






this is a picture of the ICAHM youth class.


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

You've said the magic words......APPY.......and FALABELLA !!!

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Stop drooling Diane



she is just beautiful. Can we have all the info on her please



when and who is daddy?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Boy oh boy...she is one pretty girl!!


----------



## Sandravm (May 29, 2013)

What do you like to know.

Her father is Looking Glass Fernando, out of Edwardo of Kliverstone and Rosella. Her mom is Moonlight Montana, out of Moonlight Bolero and Moonlight Gipsy.

Looking Glass Fernando came from the UK and Moonlight Montana from the Netherlands.

Last year she had her first foal.









Her father was LM Made In Missouri (AMHA stallion)

If everything is alright, she's in foal for next year. If you like, I will send the name of the stallion by message, because they normally don't except other mares.

By the way, she's now already 7 years old.


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

What a gorgeous little foal - but then her Momma is gorgeous too! Did she have the foal with you and if so will you be showing her?


----------



## Sandravm (May 30, 2013)

That foal was born here and this year we bring them both out on shows, together with our stallion.

Mom won last Sunday her second 1st price of this year. The filly doesn't do so bad either, but sometimes is't very difficult for the little ones to stand against the bigger ones.


----------



## Sandravm (Jun 2, 2013)

Can I ask you a question. For filling in the amha papers, I need to note his markings.

The question is "Does he has white socks or not?" His feet are all white. Normally they would have been black, because a palomino has a black skin or am I wrong?

I think he has white socks like mom, but what do you think? This is my first palomino foal.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 7, 2013)

He sure is a cutie!!!!! I have the same problem you do on registering my new foal. She's a palomino too, but lighter. I cannot tell if she has white legs at all, and all four feet are white. I even bathed her yesterday to make her palomino darker to see any white! She's a month old, and I still do NOT know. I've heard that the hooves, like the skin, will turn black if they do not have any stockings. I don't know if that's true though... This is my first palomino foal too. I'd like to know as well.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

Personally, I think he's going to have some white -- either stockings or socks or a variety of both. You could look carefully in the fur on his legs, and probably tell where the change from white to palomino may appear. But my guess is that he'll have white, but you may have to wait a little to register him until it's more clearly defined.


----------



## Sandravm (Jun 12, 2013)

He's now 2 weeks old. So time for new photos.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2013)

He is like a mini Quarter, just adorable


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

He is just beautiful!! The pictures are great!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh what a stunning little man!! Thanks for the update - keep those pictures coming please.


----------

